# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour Mỹ 12N : New York-Philadelphia-Washington DC-Los Angeles-Las Vegas-San Francisco

## linh781

*DU LỊCH MỸ VỚI DỊCH VỤ THEO TIÊU CHUẨN MỸ
New York - Philadelphia - Washington DC - Los Angeles - Las Vegas - Grand Canyon - San Francisco

Thời Gian: 12 NGÀY 12 ĐÊM - Phương Tiện: MÁY BAY

NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - TAIPEI - NEW YORK (ĂN TỐI)*


*09h00:* Hướng dẫn viên (HDV) đón đoàn tại sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay từ Hà Nội đi Mỹ. Đoàn quá cảnh tại Taipei và đón chuyến bay kế tiếp đi New York.
Đoàn đến New York làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Bắt đầu *Tour du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày* đầy hấp dẫn.
Xe đón đoàn đi ăn tối và về nhận phòng khách sạn Comfort suites Newark 4 sao hoặc tương đương.
Nghỉ đêm New York hoặc New Jersey.
Ghi chú: Giờ bờ đông nước Mỹ cách Việt Nam 12 tiếng nên đoàn đến New York vẫn cùng 1 ngày. Trong trường hợp đoàn đến trễ, các nhà hàng đóng cửa thì Quí khách sẽ được phát bữa ăn tối đựng trong hộp


NGÀY 02:    DU LỊCH MỸ - NEW YORK (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:

Ra bến tàu đi tham quan Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do.
Sau đó đoàn lên bờ tiếp tục tham quan New York với: 

Trụ sở Liên Hiệp QuốcGround Zero nơi điễn ra sự kiện 11/9Khu phố tài chính (Wall street)
Trưa: Ăn trưa. Sau đó đoàn tham quan:

Trung tâm RockefellerQuảng trường Times SquareĐại lộ số 5 - nơi tập trung những nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng trong ngành thời trang.
Tối: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


NGÀY 03:    NEW YORK - PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON DC (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn trả phòng, khởi hành đi Washington DC. Trên đường ghé tham quan Philadelphia - Thủ đô lập quốc đầu tiên của Nước Mỹ. Tham quan: 

Quảng trường Độc LậpQuả chuông Tự DoTượng cố Tổng thống WashingtonChụp hình Xưởng đúc tiền xu
Trưa: Ăn trưa, tiếp tục khởi hành về Washington DC.
Tối: Đến Washington DC, ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn.
Đoàn nghỉ tại khách sạn Days Inn Manassas - 4 sao hoặc tương đương


NGÀY 04:    WASHINGTON DC (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Sáng: Ăn buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó đoàn tham quan Washington D.C: 

Chụp hình Nhà TrắngThăm Đài tưởng niệm Washington, Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh Thế giới 2, Đài tưởng niệm Lincoln Abraham, Đài tưởng niệm Cựu chiến binh Việt Nam.
Trưa: Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan:

Thư viện Quốc giaTòa án tối caoTrung tâm tài chính U.SBảo tàng Mỹ thuật Quốc gia.
Tối: Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


NGÀY 05:    WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Sáng: Ăn buffet sáng tại khách sạn. đoàn trả phòng, xe đưa ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Los Angeles. Ăn trưa bằng bánh mì kẹp thịt
Chiều: Đến Los Angeles, nhập đoàn với khách đi tour du lịch Mỹ bờ Tây, sau đó đi ăn tối. 
Nhận phòng nghỉ đêm tại nhận phòng khách sạn Westin Los Angeles Airport (5 sao) - hoặc khách sạn 4 sao


NGÀY 6: LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Ăn sáng, trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn đi Las Vegas. Dọc đường ghé mua sắm và ăn trưa
Chiều: Đến Las Vegas, ăn tối nhà hàng Việt Nam và nhận phòng khách sạn Harrah’s (4 sao, khu trung tâm), hoặc tương đương
Tối: Đoàn đi bộ tham quan Đại lộ chính Las Vegas Strip. Từ cầu vượt Tropicana, chụp hình Tượng sư tử MGM và Casino New York, sau đó lên xe thăm vườn hoa tại Bellagio, quảng trường La Mã tại Casino Hotel Caesear, núi lửa phun tạiCasino Mirage, tháp Eiffel và các quán cà phê vỉa hè ở khu phố Latin tham dự tour ban đêm với các điểm vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng
Nghỉ đêm Las Vegas


NGÀY 7: LAS VEGAS - WEST RIM GRAND CANYON (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan: 

Hẻm núi lớn Grand Canyon - một trong những kỳ quan của thế giới. Quí khách có thể thử cảm giác lạ với chuyến bay bằng trực thăng (chi phí tự túc, 210 USD/ người)Sau đó đi tham quan và chụp hình đại vực trong Khu bảo tồn Grand Canyon
Ăn trưa trong khu của người Da Đỏ. 

Quí khách có thể thử cảm giác mạnh với Skywalk - trạm quan sát bằng đáy kính phía trên vực sâu 1,6km (chi phí tự túc)
Chiều: xe đưa về Las Vegas, ăn tối. 

Đoàn đi bộ khám phá Las Vegas về đêm với: vườn nhiệt đới và thác nước trên sa mạc của Casino Wynn, hệ thống kênh rạch quanh co và những chiếcthuyền Gondola ngược xuôi ở Casino Venetian …Hoặc xem biểu diễn các live show đặc sắc về đêm như "Le Rêve" tại Wynn với hàng trăm nữ vũ công cũng là VĐV bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp xuất hiện ngược trên mặt nước (vé tự túc trên 100 usd và phải đăng ký trước 1 ngày) hoặc Show "O" tại Bellagio (vé mua trước 3 tháng hoặc phải xếp hàng trước 2 tiếng) hoặc tự do tìm hiểu Las Vegas về đêm...
Nghỉ đêm khách sạn Harrah’s (4 sao, khu trung tâm) hoặc tương đương


NGÀY 8: LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi:

Chụp hình tại Casino Luxor - khu liên hợp khách sạn được xây dựng theo kiến trúc Kim tự tháp với tượng nhân sư lớn hơn tượng thật ở Ai CậpĐoàn vượt sa mạc Nevada, ghé tham quan vườn Xương Rồng và cửa hàng Sô Cô La.
Ăn trưa tự chọn

Mua sắm trong siêu thị outlet mall với các mặt hàng do nhà máy bán trực tiếp nên giá rất rẻ
Chiều: Đến khu Little Sài Gòn, chụp hình trung tâm thương mại Phước Lộc Thọ và ăn tối nhà hàng Việt Nam
Trở về Los Angeles, nhận phòng khách sạn Westin Los Angeles Airport (5 sao) - hoặc khách sạn 4 sao


NGÀY 9: LOS ANGELES - PHIM TRƯỜNG HOLLY WOOD (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa Đoàn đi tham quan, tiếp tục chuyến du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày: 

Con đường danh vọng Hollywood Boulervard - nơi in tên các tài tử nghệ sĩ điện ảnh nổi tiếng như Michael Jackson, Marilyn Monroe, Charlie Chaplin,…Rạp Chinese Mann nơi in dấu tay, dấu chân của các tài tử Anthony Hopkin, Harrison Ford, Dolby Theater - trước đây là rạp Kodak nơi phát giải OscarĐồi Beverly - khu biệt thự của các ngôi sao danh tiếng thế giớiĐại lộ Rodeo và Sunset - nơi các đạo diễn, nghệ sĩ uống café, mua sắm những món hàng thời trang với giá không thể tưởng tượng nổi.
Ăn trưa.
Chiều: Đoàn vào tham quan phim trường Holly Wood (Universal studio), bắt đầu tìm hiểu công nghệ điện ảnh bằng 1 tour đi vòng quanh phim trường và tham dự một số kịch bản phim như Công viên kỹ Jura, Xác ướp Ai Cập, Lao vào vũ trụ, King Kong...
Ăn tối. Về lại khách sạn nghỉ đêm


NGÀY 10: LOS ANGELES - SAN JOSE - SAN FRANCISCO (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Ăn sáng trong khách sạn, trả phòng. 
Xe đưa đoàn đi San Francisco (khoảng 7 tiếng). Từ trên xe, quí khách sẽ thấy những rừng thông, ruộng nho rất thơ mộng
Ăn trưa dọc đường. Chiều ghé thăm San Jose và ăn tối
Đến San Francisco nhận phòng, nghỉ đêm khách sạn Holiday Inn Civic (4 sao, khu trung tâm SF)


NGÀY 11: SAN FRANCISCO - TAIPEI (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)


Ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn tham quan: 

Cầu Cổng Vàng (Golden Gate) - bắc ngang qua vịnh San FranciscoĐường hoa Lombard - con đường dốc nghiêng 40 độ quanh co uốn lượn với hai bên lối đi trồng rất nhiều hoa ôn đới.Sau đó, đến thăm *Bảo tàng nghệ thuật (Art Esplanade).*Ăn trưa ở Khu phố Hoa Kiều
*Chiều:* Đoàn *tham quan Fisher Warf (bến tàu ngư phủ)*, xem 300 con hải cẩu tại Pier 39 và mua quà lưu niệm hoặc lên tàu thăm vịnh San Francisco trong vòng 1 giờ (chi phí đi tàu tự túc).
Ăn tối. 
Quý khách tách đoàn tự do thăm thân nhân, bạn bè hoặc ra sân bay làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đáp chuyến bay đêm về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

(Lưu ý: Quý khách tách đoàn để thăm thân nhân sẽ tự túc vé máy bay nội địa và phương tiện di chuyển ra sân bay nếu có)


*NGÀY 12: TEIPEI - VN*


Đoàn đến sân bay Taipei, quá cảnh (chi phí ăn uống tự túc)
Đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình *Tour du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày*.


*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI:* *84.000.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH**
GIÁ TOUR KHUYẾN MÃI: 79.990.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*
(Liên hệ Ms.Linh: 0914926198)

Nguồn : www.tourmy.dulichvietnam.com.vn
Xem thêm :
Du lich My 6-8 ngay
Du lich My 9-10 ngay
Du lich My 11-12 ngay
Du lich Hawaii - My*

----------

